# 2 kleine Fragen



## EchseKiuta (29. Juli 2004)

Tachen,

Hab da mal 2 Fragen an euch!

Also hab mich da mal an nen hp-header gesetzt! 
hier klicken! 
Bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden! Aber....

1.Hat einer von euch ne idee was in die Mitte noch ganz gut passen würde?
2.Darf ich eigentlich diese "nettanzuschauende" Frau ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen da abbilden?

Danke im Vorraus

Gruss EchseKiuta


----------



## Dark_Fighter (29. Juli 2004)

Lad das Bild erst mal wo hoch wo man es sehen kann oder gib uns den Link zur Seite.

Edit: Tipp geht auf http://echsekiuta.funpic.de und dann auf das Bild klicken.

Zu1 müsste man jetzt wissen um was es bei der Seite geht
Zu2 woher hast du denn das Bild? 

Ich finde der Kopf schaut komisch aus hast du den verzerrt oder so ?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (29. Juli 2004)

Habe mal auf euere Seite geschaut wieso machst du nicht einfach in die Mitte diese Teile aus deinem alten Header rein?

http://echsekiuta.funpic.de/earthquake/


----------



## EchseKiuta (29. Juli 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten!

Zu1: wenn man auf "hier klicken" geht kommt der header! aber ist jetzt ja eh egal...
Zu2: Bevor wieder von irgendwem so Sprüche kommen wie: "lass das lieber sein mit einer eigenen designschmiede etc." möchte ich hier sagen ! Das ich mit ein paar Kumpels das ganze aus Spass und aus dem Lernfaktor mache!

Es soll also eine Informationsseite zu "EarthQuake-Designs"  werden! Sprich einen einfach nur schönen kreativen header zu erstellen der einem zeigt das "EarthQuake-Designs" gut ist! ;-)

achja! das bild ist von http://www.desktopgirls.com

..und...das bild wurde jetzt auch nochmal verändert!


----------



## Dark_Fighter (29. Juli 2004)

Nein man sieht das Bild bei hier klicken nicht!


----------



## EchseKiuta (29. Juli 2004)

naja du weisst ja wo man sie findet! erster-test.gif soll jetzt praktisch das fertige sein!

Aber weiss jetzt nun wer ob ich das "Mädel" da abbilden darf?


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich denke das Schlauste und Eindeutigste wäre, dort selbst zu fragen ob du dieses Bild verwenden darfst. Dann kann dir wenig passieren 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

